# Convict Cichlid tank size? Smaller=friendlier?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

It seems like everywhere I look, all the internet sites say that a 20 gallon is great!....for a pair ... :x

I would like to know how big of tank I would need for just one?

I would really really *REALLY* love to put one in a cycled 10 gallon I have. If they grow to 6 inches, then they can comfortably turn around in a 10 gallon, but I know swimming space is a limited :/ I would also be putting on a 30 gallon HOB filter (plus the 10 gallon internal filter it already has) so filtration wouldn't be an issue, but once again, swimming space would be a bit small.

Plus I used to own one in a 29 gallon all by himself. When he was in there, he was so afraid to come out  but a few issues occured, and I had to move him to a 10 gallon for a few weeks. During the time he was in the 10 gallon, he actually warmed up to me!  he would beg like an Oscar, instead of hid behind some rocks. And he actually got some good colors on his fins (which is actually kinda suprising). So is it possible that puting him in the 10 gallon kinda forced him to warm up to me? Because he was certainly a more social and happy fish after that!

Give me your opinions please!


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a 10 gallon is too small. Convicts are from Central America, so you may want to refer any questions to that forum.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya, how do you erase this one?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

You can't, I believe a mod can


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A mod will likely move it once they see it...

Personally, I feel keeping even a single convict in anything less than your standard 3ft, 29 or 33gal tank is inappropriate. The one exception would be a 20gal long. I wouldn't keep one in a regular 20gal myself.

Why do you only want one? Why not have a pair? They're much more interactive with tank mates. Often, solo fish can be shy and timid, at least until they've really matured.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya, I know bigger is always better. And just one, because if I get a pair, there are no buyers. In other words, I let 30 convicts grow up in one tank, or kill them all. So I think one convict is my option. And with limited space (a 10 gallon) there's not many south American or central American cichlids that will fit in that tank. I really wanna get back to smaller cichlids though


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you have a few options for a 10gal, but a convict really isn't one. What about apistos or rams?


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> Well you have a few options for a 10gal, but a convict really isn't one. What about apistos or rams?


I was gonna mention rams earlier but I didn't know if I would get beat up for it. You could keep a single GBR in a 10 gallon as long as you are dedicated to keeping the water clean. I would even add a couple cherry shrimp for a clean-up crew and a couple otto cats. That would actually be a really cute set-up!


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

A 10 gallon is definitely too small for convicts my male ( possibly an odd giant) maxed out at 8" and the female was 5" even too big for a 29 gallon. I would do an Apisto pair wit some otos in a tank that size and if they spawn at least those babies can be sold to pay for food and supplies that you might need.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey lil gold ram!

And naw, don't worry people! I think I am just leaving my male betta in the 10 gal with some cherry barbs. And the only way i'd get a convict is if I put it in the 29 with a ram, or a 120 with other huge cichlids. I don't think either of those are great :/


----------



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

listen the only way you get your fish to warm up to you is by spending time with them!!! Try this, it works great for me and my mixed 50.
Buy frozen blood worms and wash your hands. Hold the frozen cube in between your thumb and forefinger and feed your swarm by hand, they come to love that hand and you!


----------

